# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد 6 اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد 6 اكتوبر 2019

صحيفة الصدى

*بعثة المريخ تعود للخرطوم وسط غياب كامل للمجلس*
 *مجلس المريخ يجتمع خلال ساعات لاختيار المدرب العام وكيغان الخيار الاقرب*
 *اتحاد الكرة يبعد الحكم الامين الهادى من الدولية*
 *ترشيح السمؤل يثير ازمة*
 *عماد الصيني الخروج من البطولة العربية قاس واعتزر لجماهير المريخ

صحيفة الزعيم

تعديلات جوهرية في مسودة النظام الاساسي للمريخ
انعقاد ورشة النقاش حول دستور الاحمر الاربعاء .. واللجنة تجتمع وتواصل التنقيح
الصحيفة تزف البشرى لمريخاب المهجر والولايات .. وبعثة المريخ تعود الى البلاد



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل الخرطوم والفريق يتدرب بملعبه مساء الأحد 
 المكتب الإعلامي 
  وصلت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى الخرطوم في الثالثه من فجر السبت   قادمة من الدار البيضاء  بعد أن أدي الفريق مباراة الإياب في كاس محمد  السادس للأندية الأبطال مساء الخميس الماضي ،حيث خسر الفريق المباراة  بهدفين دون مقابل،وودع البطولة من دورها الاول، وقد تقرر منح اللاعبين راحة  من التدريبات ليوم السبت علي ان يفتح المريخ ملف مباريات الدوري الممتاز  ويتدرب بملعبه مساء الاحد بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين،وكانت اللجنة المنظمة قد  أجلت لقاء المريخ وهلال الفاشر في الإسبوع الثاني إلي وقت لاحق  وعوضته  بتقديم لقاء أهلي الخرطوم الذي كسبه الفريق برباعية نظيفة، ومن المنتظر أن  يكون الفريق في الراحة ضمن الأسبوع الرابع  علي ان يواجه حي العرب  بورتسودان في العاشر من إكتوبر بالقلعه الحمراء في مباراة مؤخرة من الاسبوع  الثاني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو عنجة ينضم للجهاز الفني مدربا عاما 
 أكمل مجلس المريخ عن طريق أمين  مال المجلس الأستاذ الصادق مادبو تعاقده مع لاعب المريخ السابق والمدرب  المعروف جمال ابوعنجة لتولي منصب المدرب العام للفريق الأول لكرة القدم  بالنادي ومساعدا للمدير الفني الجزائري آيت الله عبدالملك خلال الفترة  المقبلة،وكان الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة يتولى منصب المدير الفني لنادي الأهلي  القضارف قبل ان يستعين به مجلس المريخ معاونا للجزائريومن المنتظر ان ينضم  ابوعنجة رسميا للجهاز الفني للاحمر بداية من مران الأحد المسائي بالقلعه  الحمراء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد إكتمال علاجه التكت يعود من الإمارات 

  من المتوقع ان يعود اللاعب محمد هاشم التكت للخرطوم مساء  الأحد قادما من  الإمارات بعد ان أكمل مراحل علاجه تحت إشراف إبن النادي دكتور جار النبي  طبيب نادي الوصل ، وقد عانى اللاعب من إلتهاب مزمن في أربطة القدم اليمني  حيث خضع لعلاج مكثف بنادي الوصل الإمارتي، وعبر دكتور جار النبي عن شكره  لرئيس رابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية الإستاذ محمد قنيب لوقوفه  ومتابعته الدائمة للاعب كما شكر نادي الوصل الذي فتح أبوابه لعلاج اللاعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارجع الأمر الى الهكر :
 ابو سن يدافع عن نفسة في فضيحة تغير تصويت زدرافكو 

  دافع مستشار رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الاستاذ مازن ابوسن عن قضية  تغيير الباسورد الخاص بمخاطبات اتحاد الكرة السوداني مع الفيفا وقضية تحويل  صوت مدرب منتخب السودان الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغارزسيتش من لاعب المنتخب  المصري، ونادي ليفربول الإنجليزي محمد صلاح إلى اللاعب الأرجنتيني”ميسي .
  حيث دافع بالقول ان (هكرز) تسبب في كل ذلك وعلمت (سودانا فوق ) ان مازن  اخبر الامين العام للاتحاد الدكتور حسن ابوجبل بان الفيفا ارسل بريد عبر  صندوق البمراسلات البريدية (DHL) يقول فيه ذلك لكن الامين العام نفي وصول  خطاب بهذا المضمون .
 وقالت مصادر اخري ل (سودانا فوق ) ان ابوسن  استبعد تماما من امكانية الدخول الي ايميل المراسلات و إنّ رئيس الاتحاد  كمال شداد وأعضاء مجلسه قرروا فصله ، على خلفية ما حدث.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اتحاد الكرة يبعد الحكم الأمين الهادي من الدولية وترشيح السمؤال يثير أزمة
 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز
في تطور مفاجئ، أقصى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الحكم القومي المعروف الأمين الهادي من كشوفات الترشيح للشارة للدولية.
وبحسب  مصدر موثوق ل “باج نيوز”  فإن سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية عامر عثمان  أصدر قراراً بإبعاد الحكم الأمين الهادي والذي كان مرشحاً فوق العادة لنيل  الشارة الدولية دون توضيح أي أسباب.
ويعرف عن الأمين الهادي أنه حكم  شاب برز بصورة لافتة داخل المستطيل الأخضر كما أنه من الرياضيين الذين  لعبوا دورا مهماً في ثورة ديسمبر المجيدة حيث سجن في عهد النظام البائد  لمدة ثلاثة أشهر بسبب قيادته تظاهرات في حي الشجرة بالخرطوم انذاك.
ورشحت  لجنة التحكيم المركزية الحكم السمؤال الفاتح بديلاً للأمين الهادي في خطوة  وجدت استنكارا كبيراً من قبل الحكام الذين هددوا بمقاطعة مباريات الدوري  تضامناً مع زميلهم وشددوا على أنه مظلوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فوزان وتعادل في الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فاز أهلي شندي على هلال الأبيض بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”السبت” ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وأحرز أهداف اللقاء كلاً من عبد الرؤوف، ومفضل.
ورفع ممثل الأبيض رصيده إلى ثماني نقاط، أمّا أهلي شندي فتوقف في محطة سبع نقاط.
وبملعب المدينة الرياضية بكريمة، حسم التعادل بهدفينٍ لكلٍ نتيجة مباراة الأهلي مروي وضيفه الشرطة القضارف.
ووصل الفريق الشهير بـ”ملوك الشمال” إلى النقطة الثانية، أمّا الشرطة القضارف فحاز على النقطة السابعة.
وفي عطبرة، فاز الفلاّح على نظيره الأهلي بهدفين مقابل هدف، ليصل الفريق إلى النقطة الـ”9â€³، فيما بقي الأهلي بلا رصيد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يطلق تصريحات غاضبة :

 محمد موسى يؤكد الاستمرارية في تطوير المنتخب
  عقب المباراة وخلال المؤتمر الصحفي أطلق الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني  لمنتخب الشباب السوداني تصريحات غاضبة، مؤكداً فيها أنه تعرض إلى الظلم  التحكيمي البائن في ثلاثة مباريات منها مباراتين أمام الاريتري في بطولة  سيكافا الحالية التي يرأس جهاز التحكيم فيها اريتري .
  وأضاف ان كل الظروف تم تهيئتها لتكون ضد منتخب السودان في بطولة سيكافا،  مبيناً ان العدالة غابت كثيراً إدارياً وفنياً، لكنهم لم يأتوا من أجل  البحث عن مكاسب محدودة .
 ورأى انهم يستحقون اللقب لولا المتاريس التي وضعت أمامهم بإتقان .
 وأضاف انه خلال المشاركة الحالية خرج بالكثير من المكاسب المستقبلية لمنتخبة الذي قدم لاعبين جيدين، وأكتسبوا خبرات جيدة .
   وعضد بأن العمل سيكون مستمر في منتخب الشباب، وسيجري التطوير فيه من كل  المناحي، ورأى محمد موسى ان الاحتكاك هو الفائدة الحقيقية من بطولة سيكافا،  وقال انها ستكون زاد لهم في رحلة الاعداد لقادم الاستحقاقات بدءً من  تصفيات أمم افريقيا 2021 في موريتانيا .
 هذا وكان خسر منتخبنا  الوطني الشاب قد خسر آخر حظوظه في إعتلاء منصة التتويج عندما خسر في مواجهة  نظيره الاريتري بهدف دون رد جاء في الدقيقة (69) من عمر المباراة التي جرت  في ملعب أكاديمية كرة القدم بمدينة جينجا اليوغندية ظهر السبت 5 اكتوبر،  في لقاء تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع ببطولة سيكافا .
 وجاء الهدف  عن طريق بنيام منقستيب، وفشلت محاولات صقور الجديان في التعديل، ونقض الحكم  اليوغندي إليكس موهابي هدف في الزمن القاتل لصقور الجديان بعد نقضه بواسطة  حكم الراية، واحتج لاعبو المنتخب بشدة على قرارات الحكم اليوغندي .
  وبالنتيحة توّج المنتخب الاريتري بالبرونزية، وفاز المنتخب التنزاني بكأس  البطولة بفوزه على المنتخب الكيني بهدف عكسي في شوط اللعب الأول من  المباراة .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
  ستتعمق الأحزان بالتفريط في نجوم المريخ

 * انتهى مجلس موظفي سوداكال من أمر فريق المريخ بإخراجه المبكر من المشاركات الدولية وأعادته للتنافس المحلي.
 * وحتى في التنافس المحلي سيعاني فريق المريخ كثيراً  باستمرارية هذا المجلس المفلس الكارثي..
 * وفي التنافس المحلي لن يعاني فريق المريخ من ضعف وهوان مجلسه فحسب،  فهناك اتحاد مشجعي الهلال الساعي بجدية لتدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة  السودانية.

 * بعد تعذيب واحباط جماهير المريخ بوداع التنافس  الأفريقي والعربي مبكراً.. ستستمر معاناة الجماهير وأحزانها خلال الفترة  القادمة بالفشل في تأمين استمرارية اللاعبين مطلقي السراح وتسرب بعضهم للند  المنافس الهلال..
 * مجلس موظفي سوداكال لن يبذل أي جهد لتأمين بقاء  اللاعبين الأساسيين مطلقي السراح.. بل سيمهد لهم الطريق للذهاب إلى الند  المنافس مثلما فعل مع الحارس جمال سالم.
 * قلنا إن هذا المجلس لم  يأت لخدمة المريخ بل جاء لتنصيب سوداكال رئيساً حتى ينال الشهرة والمكانة  الاجتماعية لكي يستفيد منها في قضاياه مع المحاكم والسجون.
 * مجلس موظفي سوداكال يضم اشخاصاً يعملون مع سوداكال ولا تاريخ لهم ولا علاقة تربطهم بالمريخ..
  *إذا لم يحدث تحرك قوي وجاد من قبل القواعد المريخية لإعادة المريخ إلى  أهله.. فهذا المجلس لن يذهب إلا بعد أن يترك المريخ جثة هامدة..

 زمن إضافي
  * الهلال فريق كبير وقادر على تحقيق الانتصارات في الدوري ولكنه ليس  منزهاً عن الخسارة وضياع النقاط، فكل فرق العالم الكبيرة حتى البارسا  والريال والبايرن تخسر بين الحين والآخر في الدوري إذا لم تكن في يومها.
  * لكن في السودان من الصعب أن يخسر الهلال نقاطاً في الدوري المحلي مع  وجود الحكام المنحازين للأزرق.. فإذا لم يكن الهلال في يومه وقريباً من  التعثر عادة ما يتدخل الحكام المنحازين والمشبوهين لتقدبم المساعدات حتى لا  يتعثر الهلال!!
* ولهذا ظل الهلال يحقق أرقاماً قياسية بعدم الخسارة في الدوري خاصة عندما  يلعب على ملعبه بأمدرمان.. وكثيراً ما تباهى الإعلام الأزرق بتلك الأرقام.

 * إذا تصادف  وكان الهلال ليس في يومه وكان يدير المباراة تحكيم نزيه يعطي كل ذي حق حقه فغالباً سيتعثر الهلال.
  * وهذا ما حدث في مباراة الهلال الأخيرة مع هلال كادوقلي حيث لم يكن  الفريق في يومه وأدار المباراة طاقم تحكيم بنزاهة وأمانة بقيادة الدولي  صبري الفاشر..
 * صبري محمد فضل كانت لنا عليه مآخذ عندما حرم المريخ  من بطولة الدوري 2017 يوم أن أدار مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر باستاد  النقعة ومنح التعادل لمريخ الفاشر في الزمن القاتل إثر مخالفة مركبة من  أربعة مخالفات في وقت واحد  ارتكبت مع حارس المريخ وقتها جمال سالم.. ليحرم  المريخ من حسم الدوري قبل مواجهة نده الهلال في الختام.
 * وأيضاً  أخذنا على صبري في سنوات سابقة حرمانه للمريخ من الفوز على هلال كادوقلي في  مدينة كادوقلي عندما لم يحتسب هدف الفوز الصحيح للمريخ الذي أحرزه رمضان  عجب على ما أذكر.. ونذكر إن برنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون استعرض لقطة  هدف المريخ وأكد المحلل فيصل سيحة عدم وجود أي مخالفة ولا حتى شبهة مخالفة  وإن الهدف صحيح مائة المائة.
 * ليس لنا عداء مع أي حكم ومتى ما كان  الحكم نزيهاً ويعطي كل ذي حق حقه فسنشيد به.. ولهذا نشيد بإدارة الحكم صبري  لمباراة الهلال وهلال كادوقلي الأخيرة.. ونتمنى أن يسير على نهج الأمانة  والنزاهة حتى يصبح حكماً دولياً مرموقاً..
 * وحتى تكون بطولة الدوري  قوية ومثيرة وجاذبة للجماهير.. لا أن يمسخ الحكام المنافسة بتعبيد الطريق  لفريق الهلال واخراجه من أي مطب يعترضه فيصبح فارق النقاط بين الهلال وبقية  الفرق شاسعاً  لتقل الإثارة وتموت المنافسة.. فيأتي العبط في الإعلام  الأزرق ليتباهون بالأرقام القياسية التي يحققها فريق الهلال في الفوز  ببطولة الممتاز ومن دون منافس.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمشاركة (70) مدرب أجروا (25) مداخلة : لقاء تفاكري ناجح للجنة المدربين وقاعدتها  | شهدت أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم في الخرطوم2 انعقاد اللقاء التفاكري  للجنة المدربين في الاتحاد السوداني في كرة القدم برئاسة الأستاذ عمار  الصادق ونائبه الدخيري فضيل عضوي مجلس الإدارة، وذلك بحضور البروفسير كمال  شداد، رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، وجاء الحضور مشرف فاق الـ(70) مدرب من  ولاية الخرطوم وعدد من الولايات، وفي مستهل اللقاء تحدث الأستاذ عمار  الصادق مرحباً بالحضور، وشاكراً على تلبية الدعوة، وأبان ان النظام  الأساسي في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعد إجازته في 2017م تقرر من  خلاله أن تتكون لجنة المدربين من رئيس ونائب رئيس من مجلس كحال العديد من  اللجان، وهو ماقد كان في اجتماع مجلس الإدارة الأخير، وقال عمار انهم عمدوا  إلى هذا اللقاء قبل استكمال تكوين اللجنة من أجل التحسس للاشكالات من أهل  الوجعة، وأوضح انه قبل بالتكليف من جانب مجلس الإدارة بسبب التحدي الكبير  خلال العمل في هذه اللجنة التي تستهدف تقنين العمل في أهم الشرائح بكرة  القدم، وكذلك لأن البروفسير كمال شداد من قبيلة المدربين، ولديه إهتمام  متعاظم بهذه الحلقة من السلسلة الكروية، وتحدث أيضاً البروفسير كمال شداد  مقدماً فذلكة تاريخية للعمل التدريبي في السودان، وأوضح أسباب اختيار  الاستاذ عمار الصادق لرئاسة لجنة المدربين كونه أكثر الاعضاء ممارسةً لكرة  القدم، وسيكون من أقرب الأقربين للمدربين، وزاد بأن اللجنة أمامها تحديات  عديدة في مراجعة الكثير من الورثة المثقلة بالخراب في هذا الملف، مبدياً  إعتذاره عن تكوين اللجنة في مجلس الادارة سارداً الأسباب الموضوعية التي  أدت للتأخير، ومن بعد ذلك تم الاستماع إلى (25) مداخلة، حول العقوادت ،  وتوثيقها وحماية الاتحاد للمدربين، والعمل التدريبي في المنتخبات الوطنية،  والحصول على رخصة العمل التدريبي، واجاب البروف شداد على غالب الاسئلة.. 
 الأستاذ عمار الصادق رئيس لجنة المدربين قال ان اللقاء كان نجاح وبصّرهم  بالكثير من النقاط المهمة التي سينطلقون منها، مبيناً ان هذه اللقاءات  ستكرر في قادم الأيام، وسيكون هناك تواصل بينهم وكل الخبراء والشباب من  المدربين لأجل تطوير العمل التدربيبي في السودان وقيادته نحو الاحترافية،  ما سيكون له الأثر المباشر في تطوير كرة القدم السودانية..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
 مزمل ابوالقاسم

 دمار متعمد وخراب ممنهج



 خسارة المريخ امام الوداد المغربي ومغادرته البطولة العربية من دورها الاول لم تكن مفاجئة لأحد عطفا علي حملة من المعطيات المنطقية 
  اولها واهمها قوة وتميز وارتفاع مستوي الخصم الذي بلغ نهائي دوري ابطال  إفريقيا في نسخته الأخيرة وحصل علي المركز الثاني في اخر تصنيف للكاف علي  مستوي الاندية وبالتالي فان تاهل الوداد علي حساب المريخ قد يصبح منطقيا  حتي ولو لعب المريخ بكامل قوته 
 المصيبة تبدت في خسارة المريخ بهدفين نظفيين امام فريق لعب منقوصا من احد لاعبيه لاكثر من ساعه وذلك يعد دليل ضعف وخوار للمهزوم.  
  ثانيها فقدان المريخ لعدد من ابرز النجوم الذين صنعو ربيعه في السنوات  الماضية بل ان المريخ فقد الفريق الذي صعد الي دوري المجموعات في دوري  الأبطال 2017وبلغ نصف نهائي البطولة العربية الماضية
 رحل الحارس  اليوغندي جمال سالم الي الهلال بامر مجلس الدمار الشاااامل وفقد المريخ في  تشكيلته الاساسية للقاء امس الأول رباعي دفاع مكون من احمد ادم بيبو . صلاح  نمر . حمزة داؤد والتاج ابراهيم ورباعي وسط ضم نيلسون ضياء الدين محمد  هاشم التكت والسماني الصاوي وثنائي النجوم الاخطر بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد  الرحمن 
 ذلك بخلاف سومانا الذي رحل بعد ان مل اصطباره من فشل المجلس  في سداد مستحقاته ليفقد المريخ بغياب كل اؤلئك النجوم وقوته المعلومه  ويتحول الي فريق ضعيف لاتثير مغادرته لأي بطولة من ادوارها الاولي أي  استغراب 
 التدمير الذي تعرضت له الفرقة الحمراء خلال العامين  الاخيرين يبدو ممنهجا ولن نشتط  إذا  وصفناه بالمقصود والشواهد كثيرة  وابرزها مايلي 
 رفض المجلس للمنتخب بقيادة قريش تمديد عقد الحارس  جمال سالم مع ان جمال الوالي اتصل بمحمد الشيخ مدني وعرض عليه التكفل بكامل  قيمة التمديد وحتي مرتبات اللاعب حتي نهاية عقده فجاءه الرد بعبارة  (الجماعه ديل قالو ماعايزنو)
 رفض المجلس تصعيد قضية انتقال جمال  سالم للهلال قبل نهاية عقده مع المريخ بشهريين كاملين بتواطو معلن بين  الاتحاد ومجلس المريخ الذي هدد بتقديم شكوي ضد اللاعب والهلال الفيفا ثم  سكت وخضع ورفض التصعيد 
 بعد التفريط في جمال سالم اقدمو علي اعارة  السماني الصاوي الأهلي الليبي بخس (دراهم معدودة وكانو فيه من  الزاهدين)وكان السماني وقتها النجم الأول في المريخ والسودان فتعرض مستواه  لانتكاسة كبيرة بسبب تلك الاعاره الكارثية .كناني .ولم يفلح في استعادة  وهجه القديم حتي اللحظه 
  بعد السماني فرطو في سومانا بعد ان فشلو في تسديد قيمة انتقاله لنادي اس فان النيجري فعاد الي بلاده قبل ان يتجه للعراق 
  حاولو بيع نجم المريخ الابرز وهدافه الاول لأحد الاندية الجزائرية بل  وافقو علي العرض المقدم له رسميا ومنحوه جوازه كي يسافر الي الجزائر ولولا  تعرضه لاصابه كبيرة في الرباط الصليبي لباعوه من شهور 
 .اعارو بكري  المدينة كرت المريخ الرابح وفرسه الاقوي قبل ايام قليلة من لقاء العودة مع  الوداد وقبضو فيه قمنا بخسا لايتناسب مع قدراته وشهرته وامكانياته كاحد  افضل الهدافين في تاريخ السودان المعاصر وحدث ذلك بعد ان رفضو الدفاع عنه  في مواجهة الحملة التي استهدفت اعدامه كرويا بامر اتحاد الفشل العام 
   عندما سالنا بكري عن مسببات قبوله بالعرض الضعيف واتجاهه لدوري متواضع  المستوي قال (الاتحاد  ما ح يخليني ألعب كورة والجماعه ديل مابقدرو يحموني  منه )
 اهملو علاج محمد هاشم التكت فابتعد عن الملاعب منذ خواتيم الموسم المنصرم 
  حتي تكفلت رابطة المريخ بالامارات بعلاجه في دبي والامر نفسه حدث لضياء  والغربال الذين حظيا برعاية واهتمام رابطه المريخ بالدوحه بعد ان تكفلت  بقيمه عملية ضياء في تونس ونقلت الغربال للدوحه واشرفت علي إجراء عمليته في  احد افضل المستشفيات المتخصصه في علاج اصابات الملاعب (سبيتار)
  âپ¦المجهود الذي بذله رفاق المستشار مجذوب في الدوحه مهدد بالضياع لان المريخ  قد يفقد الغربال بانتهاء عقده بنهاية الشهر الحالي بسبب عدم رغبة مجلس  الدماااار الشاااامل في اعادة قيده ولو حدث ذلك فسيمثل الضربة الاقوي  للمريخ منذ سنوات وسيشكل رحيل محمد عبد الرحمن خسارة يستحيل تعويضها الفريق  
 الشواهد المذكورة تدل على ان الفرقه الحمراء تعرضت الي تدمير متعمد في عهد اسواء مجالس المريخ اداء عبر التاريخ 
  âپ¦خراب متواصل واضعاف مستمر وممنهج لأفضل فريق سوداني تسبب في مغادرة  المريخ لدوري ابطال إفريقيا ثلاث مرات متتالية وخروجه من البطولة العربية  من الدور الأول بعد ان خارت قواه وافقده مجلس الدمار الشاااامل اميز لاعبيه  وفشل في تعويضهم باي اضافات نوعية في ثلاثه فترات للانتقالات شهد فيها  المريخ اسواء انواع الاهمال المقصود الذي استبانت تفاصيله في ضم لاعبين  متواضعي المستوي من طراز الغاني مايكل الذي لم يخض أي مباراة رسمية مع  المريخ حتي اللحظه مع انهم وقعوا معه عقدا منحوه بموجبه راتبا شهريا يبلغ  اربعه آلاف دولار
 جاءت الطامه الكبري بطرد ابراهومه وجهازه الغني  قبل ايام قليلة من من مباراة الاياب مع الوداد والتعاقد مع مدرب جزائري  مغمور استغني عنه منتخب جنوب السودان بسبب ضعف النتائج
 تعمد تدمير  المريخ وضح بجلاء في الطريقة القميئة التي تعامل بها المجلس مع قضية  مستحقات غارزيتو وابنه ولولا تدخل الوالي واوكتاي لانقاذ النادي من عقوبات  الفيفا بما يشبه المعجزة لربما تحول المريخ الي الدرجه الاولي بامر لجنه  الانضباط التابعه الفيفا علما ان ذلك التهديد تكرر عدت مرات وفيها كلها اتي  الحل من خارج المجلس
 مسلسل التدمير سيستمر في فترة الانتقالات المقبله برحيل افضل اللاعبين عن المريخ بقيادة محمد عبد الرحمن
  المريخ لان في مهب الريح مالم  تنتفض جماهيره لتقتلع هذا المجلس الفاشل المخرب من جذوره وتفرض التغير بارادتها القوية 
  آخر الحقائق  
 مايحدث في المريخ منذ عامين يتحمل مسؤليته محمد جعفر قريش وادم سوداكال 
 قدمنا قريش علي سودكال لانه اتي بهذه المجموعة الفاشلة لقيادة المريخ وقبل برئاسة شخص محبوس ومطارد جنائيا لاكبر اندية السودان 
 اما سودكال فقد اصبح مجرد ذكر اسمه كافيا لاثارة حفيظه كل المنتمين النادي الكبير 
 اسم سودكال اصبح مقرونا بالخراب والدمار والفشل وخلف الوعود والكذب الجماهير واللاعبين
 استمرار المجلس الحالي حتي نهاية الشهر يعني فقدان المريخ الغربال وامير كمال والتكت ومنجد 
 الدور سياتي بعدهم علي رمضان والتش وبيبو 
 نسال أعضاء المجلس ومديرهم التنفيذي الذي وقف ضد ناديه في قضية كأس هل انتم مريخاب 
 هل هناك مربخابي يرضي لنفسه أن يتحول الي معول هدم لناديه الدمار الذي حدث في عهدكم المريخ غير مسبوق ولا ملحوق 
 علي صعيد الاتحاد العام تفجرت أمس الأول فضيحه فساد جديدة بطلها موظف مقرب من شداد 
 سابق تحول الي مدير للمنتخبات الوطنية بسرعه البرق 
 تم الاتفاق علي شراء اقفال لبعض ابواب الاتحاد فادعي السائق المحظوظ ان كلفتها 17 ألف جنيه 
 لاحقا اتضح ان التكلفة محصورة في تمانية ألف جنيه وان صاحبها وضع عليها طاقيةقيمتها تسعة آلاف
 علم شداد الراعي الرسمي لفساد الاتحاد بما فعله حرامي الكوالين عند احضار  الاقفال فاكتفي بتمزيق الشيك واصدار شيك آخر بالقيمة الحقيقية من دون ان  يامر بمحاسبة الجاني 
 لاغرابة فمن خططو لسرقة دولارات تذاكر الحكام لم يحاسبو حتي اللحظه 
  أمس تاكدنا بأن المستشار الفاسد بادر  بسداد العهدة المقيدة علي شداد 10  آلاف دولار بعد ان سهل له رئيس الاتحاد الحصول علي 28 ألف دولار من أموال  الاتحاد 
 الاجراء بوضح سبب التورم غير الحميد للحافز الدولاري 
 لبع المستشار عشرة آلاف من دولارات المدرب فتستر عليه شداد وطلب قيدها عهده عليه 
 لاحقا كافاه بمبلغ ضخم ليتمكن من رد المبلغ الملهوف ويعفي رئيسه من الفاسد من سداده 
 علما ان العهدة المقيدة علي شداد بسبب مستشاره الفاسد لم تظهر في ميزانية الاتحاد العام 2018
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة قطر تعمل بصمت ونحن قاعدين ننظر 

 وصول الوفد الأول من رابطة قطر للترتيب لعقد ورشة إجازة النظام الاساسي للمريخ يوم الثلاثاء القادم ان شاء الله










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوداد يواجه الرجاء بالبطولة العربية.. واتحاد جدة في صدام خليجي

 وكالات - الأحداث نيوز 
#ووااوواا
 أسفرت قرعة دور الـ16 من كأس محمد السادس للأندية (البطولة العربية)، التي  أقيمت في العاصمة السعودية الرياض، اليوم السبت عن العديد من المواجهات  مثيرة.
 وجاء الصدام الأبرز بين الرجاء والوداد في ديربي الدار البيضاء، فيما يصطدم الوصل الإماراتي باتحاد جدة السعودي.
 كما يلتقي الشباب السعودي نظيره شباب الأرن، ويلعب الإسماعيلي المصري مع الجزيرة الإماراتي.
 وحملت القرعة أيضًا مواجهة قوية بين أولمبيك آسفي المغربي والترجي التونسي حامل لقب النسخة قبل الماضية. 
 وجاءت القرعة كاملة على النحو التالي:-
 القوة الجوية العراقي × مولودية الجزائر
 الاتحاد السكندري × المحرق البحريني
 الشباب السعودي × شباب الأردن
 الرجاء المغربي × الوداد المغربي
 نواذيبو الموريتاني × الشرطة العراقي
 الإسماعيلي المصري × الجزيرة الإماراتي
 أولمبيك آسفي المغربي × الترجي التونسي
 الوصل الإماراتي × الاتحاد السعودي
 يشار إلى أن مواجهات الذهاب من دور الـ16 ستقام على ملاعب الفرق المذكورة أولا.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا  الشاب يختتم مشاركته في بطولة سيكافا للشباب المقامه في يوغندا بالخسارة  امام اريتريا بهدف نظيف ليحتل المركز الرابع في البطوله   السودان (0) × اريتريا (1)









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * ريال مدريد يدهس غرناطة برباعية ويُحافظ على صدارة الليجا
 * أوساسونا يحقق فوزه الثاني ..وفالنسيا يتخطى عقبة ألافيس في الليجا
 * ركلة جزاء تنقذ ليفربول من فخ ليستر .. وأستون فيلا يسحق نورويتش
 * توتنهام ينهار أمام برايتون متأثرًا بزلزال البايرن
 * كريستال بالاس يدخل منطقة الكبار .. وتعادل أبيض بين واتفورد وشيفيلد
 * ميلان يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات .. سبال يهزم بارما .. وفيرونا يزيد من أوجاع سامبدوريا
 * سان جيرمان يقسو على آنجيه .. ونانت يصعد لوصافة الدوري الفرنسي
 * دورتموند يواصل نزيف النقاط في البوندسليجا
 * هوفنهايم يذيق البايرن مرارة الخسارة الأولى ..وشالكه يهدر فرصة التصدر
 * قونيا سبور يصعد لوصافة الدوري التركي باكتساح قاسم باشا
 * الهلال يحلق في صدارة الدوري السعودي برباعية أمام الاتفاق
 * أهلي جدة يواصل الصحوة بثلاثية في الفيحاء
 * التعادل السلبي يحسم مباراة نجم مقرة ومولودية الجزائر
 * بلعباس يواصل يطيح بجمعية الشلف .. ومولودية وهران يرتقي لوصافة الدوري الجزائري
 * الريان يصدم السد برباعية .. والأهلي يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات ويهزم قطر
 * الاتحاد يواصل صحوته ويلحق الهزيمة الأولى بالمصري
 * الإسماعيلي يتخطى وادي دجلة.. والمقاولون يعبر الإنتاج بالدوري المصري
 * مارادونا يحقق فوزه الأول مع خيمناسيا لابلاتا في الدوري الارجنتيني 
 * توخيل: يجب أن يخضع مبابي للعلاج لعدة أيام
 * تهديدات بالقتل لرئيس نادي فالنسيا
 * عودة ألبا وفاتي تزين قائمة برشلونة في لقاء إشبيلية
 * رودجرز: لاعب ليستر الأمين لم يتعمد إصابة صلاح
 * شباب بلوزداد في مواجهة نارية مع وفاق سطيف
 * هازارد: حرصت أن يكون هدفي الأول مع الريال مميزا
 * زيدان: فالفيردي لاعب عصري.. وهذه نصيحتي لمودريتش
 * كلوب منفعلا: كيف لصلاح أن يكون على ما يرام؟
 * كونتي: اتهامي بخيانة يوفنتوس حماقة.. ونادم على العودة لإيطاليا
 * ساري: إنتر ميلان فريق متكامل.. وعلينا فرض أسلوبنا بالديربي
 * شوبير: الجنايني يلتقي قياديا بالكاف لحل أزمة الزمالك
 * تشافي بعد الرباعية: السد قادر على العودة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 : 
 * هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) الهــلال الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)


 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 
 * ساوثهامتون (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD 

 * آرسنال (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD 

 * مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD 

 * نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD 

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 
 * ريال مايوركا (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة : 12:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 * سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 * بلد الوليد (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 * ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 * برشلونة (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 
 * فيورنتينا (-- : --) أودينيزي الساعة : 12:30 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * أتلانتا (-- : --) ليتشي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * بولونيا (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * روما (-- : --) كالياري الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * تورينو (-- : --) نابولي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * انتر ميلان (-- : --) يوفنتوس الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * بريشيا (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 
 * مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) أوجسبورج الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 5 HD 

 * فولفسبورج (-- : --) يونيون برلين الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : beIN 5 HD 

 * آينتراخت (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 5 HD 

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * ليل (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 6 HD 

 * رين (-- : --) ستاد ريمس الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 6 HD 

 * سانت إيتيان (-- : --) ليون الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 6 HD 

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :
* الجونة  (-- : --) مصر المقاصة الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة :النيل للرياضة
* حرس الحدود  (-- : --) طنطا الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة :النيل للرياضة
* طلائع الجيش (-- : --) بيراميدز الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة :النيل للرياضة
* الزمالك (-- : --) نادي مصر  الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة 

 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :
 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 : 
 * أهلي مروي (2 : 2) الشرطة القضارف
 * أهلي شندي (2 : 0) هلال الابيض
 * أهلي عطبرة (1 : 2) الفلاح عطبرة
 #الترتيب: الفلاح (9) مريخ الفاشر (8) هلال الأبيض (8) حي الوادي (7) أهلي شندي (7)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 
 * برايتون (3 : 0) توتنهام هوتسبير
 * ليفربول (2 : 1) ليستر سيتي
 * نوريتش سيتي (1 : 5) أستون فيلا
 * واتفورد (0 : 0) شيفيلد يونايتد
 * بيرنلي (1 : 0) إيفرتون
 * وست هام (1 : 2) كريستال بالاس
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (24) مانشستر سيتي (16) ليستر (14) كريستال بالاس (14) بيرنلي (12)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 
 * ليجانيس (1 : 2) ليفانتي
 * ريال مدريد (4 : 2) غرناطة
 * فالنسيا (2 : 1) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
 * أوساسونا (2 : 1) فياريال
 #الترتيب: ريال مدريد (18) غرناطة (14) أتلتيكو (14) برشلونة (13) سوسييداد (13)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 
 * سبال (1 : 0) بارما
 * هيلاس فيرونا (2 : 0) سامبدوريا
 * جنوى (1 : 2) ميلان
 #الترتيب: انتر ميلان (18) يوفنتوس (16) أتلانتا (13) نابولي (12) روما (11)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 
 * باير ليفركوزن (1 : 1) لايبزيج
 * بايرن ميونيخ  (1 : 2) هوفنهايم
 * فرايبورج (2 : 2) بوروسيا دورتموند
 * بادربورن (1 : 2) ماينز
 * شالك (1 : 1) كولن
 #الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (14) فرايبورج (14) لايبزيج (14) شالكه (14) باير ليفركوزن (14)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * باريس سان جيرمان (4 : 0) أنجيه
 * مونبلييه (3 : 1) موناكو
 * نانت (1 : 0) نيس
 * تولوز (1 : 3) بوردو
 * ستاد بريست (2 : 0) ميتز
 * ديجون (1 : 0) ستراسبورج
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (21) نانت (19) أنجيه (16) بوردو (15)  ليل (14)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

 * الإتفاق (1 : 4) الهلال
 * العدالة (0 : 1) الشباب
 * الفيحاء (0 : 3) الأهلي

 #الترتيب: الهلال (16) الوحدة (12) الأهلي (11) الفيصلي  (11) الحزم (10)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :

 * اسوان (1 : 5) الاهلي 
* الانتاج الحربي (0 : 1) المقاولون العرب
* وادي دجلة (0 : 1) الاسماعيلي
* المصري (0 : 1) الاتحاد السكندري 
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية

د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
لا رئاسة لغائب أو محبوس
× يتأهب أهل الحل والعقد أو تلك اللجنة التي أوكل لها أمر معالجة قواعد ومواد النظام الأساس الجديد لنادي المريخ، ليكون هاديا ونبراسا يرتشد به كل آهل النادي الأحمر الكبير.
× ما احتواه النظام الأساس في عمومه هي أسس ظلت تحكم المؤسسات والهيئات بصورة عامة، لكن هناك حقيقة بعض المطروحات التي نراها تحتاج للتضمين والتقوية حتى لا يتكرر ما نعيشه اليوم من فوضى وبهدلة في الجانب الإداري.
× أول تلك المواد التي نريد أن يشملها النظام الأساس هو، عدم السماح بالوكالة في الترشيح لمنصب الرئيس، رغم أن أمر الوكالة الشرعية هي معمول بها في كل العالم ، ولكن ما حدث للمريخ في هذا الجانب يستوجب قطعا تلافيها بمادة صريحة وواضحة.

× الرأي عندي هو، أن هذه المادة ستمنع أي غائب بعامل المرض أو السفر البعيد الممتد بالإضافة لأكبر المآسي وهو المحبوس أو الموقوف على ذمة التحري والتحقيق في القضايا والتهم.
× لو كانت هذه المادة موجودة قبلا في نظام المريخ الأساس لما استطاع أدم سوداكال أن يترشح وهو سجين في قضايا خاصة، لا علاقة للمريخ بها من قريب أو بعيد، ولكن تحمل كل عيوبها ومآلاتها ، مما كن له الأثر البالغ في تعثر العمل الإداري، كما أنها عرضت النادي الكبير للتندر والاستهزاء من البسوا و الما بسوا.
× منصب الرئيس أصبح في كل مكونات العمل الكروي هو الأساس وهو الآمر والناهي، فالرئيس له كامل الصلاحيات في إدارة شئون النادي، ونحن بالسودان نعيش هذا الأمر منذ إنشاء هذه المؤسسات، لأننا كنا ولا زلنا ندفع دائما بالكبير صاحب المال والصيت، الذي لا يقال له حسبك أبدا أبدا.
× كما أننا لا نستطيع العمل المؤسس وحضور الاجتماعات الدورية أو حتى الطارئة، الأمر الذي يعطي الرئيس حرية التصرف والبت في أهم وأخطر القضايا بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× صحيح هناك في العالم القدام تؤول الشئون كلها لرئيس النادي ، لأن هناك الوضع يقوم على الشركات بمعنى أن الشركات هي المالكة للنادي المعنى، وبالتالي رئيس مجلس الشركة هو الذي يقرر في الجانب الإداري، وله الكلمة الأولى أيضا في الجانب الفني.
× إذن منصب الرئيس هذا، يجب أن تكون له قدسية وخصوصية دون غيره من المناصب الأخرى، ولا حيطة أو حذر سيبقى إذا لم يفصح عنه النظام الأساس صراحة بلا لف أو دوران.
× لو كانت هذه المواد موجدة قبلا في نظام المريخ، لما تقدم سوداكال لرئاسة المريخ وهو داخل الحبس، ولو كان صادقا في نيته لخدمة النادي فكان تحلل من كل ديونه وخرج حرا طليقا وحكم النادي.
× نعم نحن نضرب بسوداكال المثل، ونقترح المواد التي تحجب كل من يكون محبوسا أو ممنوعا من الحياة العادية، ولكن قطعا لا نقصده في شخصه بل نعني بدقة وضعه الماثل.
×خلاصة القول والرأي هو،أنه يتوجب على رجال المريخ أن يخرجوا لنا غدا بدستور نظيف شفيف لطيف، يساعد في تسيير العمل بسهولة ويسر بالنادي، ويأتي بضبط منسق بكفاءات تخدم النادي وتعينه على أداء واجباته بشكل ينال رضاء القاعدة الكبيرة المنتشرة فوق الأرض بكل جهات الدنيا.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات
× من يريد حكم المريخ ورئاسته يجب أن لا يكون غائبا جسديا.
× من يريد أن يتوهط على الكرسي الرئاسي عليه أن ينفض الفي يده ويحضر ليتقدم بذاته لا بوكيله.
× رئاسة الزعيم ليست مكان جدال ، فلا بد من توجيهها و تحصينها.
× نأمل أن يتعامل أعضاء اللجنة بأفكار تستصحب كل العلل التي ظلت تظهر بسبب ضعف وغفلة اللوائح.
× ننبه أعضاء اللجنة بقيادة ود الشيخ ومولانا أزهري وقريش أن هذه فرصة لن تتكرر، فلا بد من إنجاز دستورا تاما شاملا لا زلل فيه.
× نجا ليفربول من مطب لستر سيتي فانتصر وعبر ل 24 نقطة بلا نقصان.
× الجبارة وحدها هي التي أعطت الردز النقاط بعد أن فرط في النصر المبكر.
× فيرمينو لم يكن كما هو، فلذلك تاه الليفر عند خط المرمى وكاد يتعثر.
× صلاح أضاع فرصا أكثر من مضمونة وكان سيئا وجامله الكوتش كثيرا.
× ماني هو وحده الذي حلب أصعب النقاط لليفر عصر الأمس.
× هدف ليستر يوضح التواكل الذي يرهقنا دائما بين لاعبي خط الظهر.
× استطاع اللاعب أن يستلم الكرة وسط رباعي الدفاع ويسدد في المرمى بكل ارتياح ليدرك التعادل في وقت صعب.
× كان الليفر متعبا ، ولكن الحمد لله استطاع أن يصل لفترة راحة المنتخبات بكامل النقاط، 24 من 8 مباريات ، إبدااااع.
الذهبيــــة الأخيــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نشكر الأخ الحبيب دكتور مزمل على حديثه الإيجابي والضروري فيما يخص لجنة النظام الأساس، ونأمل أن تستعين به اللجنة، لأنه يمتلك رؤى وملاحظات صائبة ومفيدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#رحله المغرب :-

رئيس بعثة المريخ يشكر السفارة السودانية في إلمغرب
حرصت بعثة نادي المريخ على توجيه الشكر للسفيرالسوداني في الرباط خالد فتح الرحمن وطاقم السفارة بسبب المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلوها لتسهيل كافة الأمورالخاصة باستقبال وإقامة بعثة الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي التي تستعد لمواجهة الوداد البيضاوي المغربي في اياب دور الـ٣٢من بطولة محمد السادس للاندية الابطال المحدد لها مساء الخميس الثالث من اكتوبربالعاصمة المغربية وقال رئيس بعثة المريخ الي المغرب الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي إن السفارة السودانية بقيادة السفير خالد فتح الرحمن وطاقم السفارة  قامت بجهود كبيرة لإنهاء كافة الترتيبات الخاصة باستقبال بعثة المريخ لدي وصولها لمدينة الدارالبيضاء حيث كان السفير في استقبال البعثة في مطار الملك محمد الخامس وحرص علي تذليل كافة العقبات مبكرا وقامت بتوفير المناخ الملائم والداعم للفريق لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في مباراة الاياب امام الوداد البيضاوي المغربي وأضاف أن السفارة قامت بإنهاء كافة الترتيبات الخاصة باستقبال البعثة وإتمام جميع التفاصيل التي تضمن توفير المناخ المميز للبعثة قبل المباراة  وابان رئيس البعثة ان السفير زار البعثة في مقر اقامتها ووقف علي ترتيبات حشد الجماهيرالسودانية من كل المدن بالمغرب لمؤازرة المريخ في مواجهة الوداد المهمة حيث اكد السفير توفيربصات لنقل المشجعين الي ملعب المباراة لمؤازرة الفرقة المريخية كما حرص رئيس البعثة علي توجيه الشكر الي ادارةنادي شباب المحمدية التي فتحت ملعبها لاستضافت تدريبات الفرقة المريخية.

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻭﺯﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻼﻏًﺎ ﺿﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ

 ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻭﺯﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ، ﻭﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺷﻲ، ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ، ﺑﻼﻏًﺎ ﺿﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ، ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﺗﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﻭﺟﻬﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑـ ‏« ﺍﻟﺮﺩﺓ ‏» .
 ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﺻﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﻟﻠﻮﺯﻳﺮﺓ ﺃﻥ ‏« ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮﺓ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﺑﻼﻏًﺎ ﺭﺳﻤﻴًّﺎ ﺿﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ، ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﻋﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ‏» .
 ﻭﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ، ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﻤﺪﻭﻙ، ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﺒﺔ  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ‏« ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻔﻠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﺃﺯﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ  ﺧﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻠﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﺭﻉ، ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻭﺇﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻻﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻬﺎﺭ ‏» ، ﻻﻓﺘًﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ‏« ﺗﻮﻟﺖ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻔﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻥ، ﻭﺃﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻓﻌﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺃﺗﺖ ﻟﻬﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ‏» .
 ﻭﻭﺟﻪ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻮﺯﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺷﻲ، ﺯﺍﻋﻤًﺎ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ‏« ﻻ ﺗﺘﺒﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻲ،  ﻭﺗﺆﻣﻦ ﺑﺄﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﺣﺰﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺎﺋﺪﻩ ‏( ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻃﻪ ‏)  ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺩﺓ ﻭﺃﻋﺪﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ 35 ﻋﺎﻣًﺎ ‏» .
 ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻘﺪ ﻧﺎﺷﻄﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺼﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ  ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ، ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻋﻴﺔ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ، ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺯﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ، ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮﻭﺍ ﺗﻜﻔﻴﺮ  ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻃﻨﻴﻦ ‏« ﺟﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺟﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ‏» ، ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺑـ ‏«  ﺗﺠﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻔﻴﺮ ‏»

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
 موسى مصطفى 
 جدل حول كرة النسوان
 .
  .
 رغم ان كرة القدم النسائية تم التصديق لها في عهد الرئيس السابق عمر حسن  احمد البشير ولم ترى النور برغم ضغوطات الفيفا على منح المرأة حريتها  بممارسة كرة القدم الا اننا لم نسمع بصوت يعلو على صوت البشير ويصف تصديقه  للبطولة بالمنكر.
 في عهد المدنية شهدت الملاعب السودانية ميلاد مضمار  جديد وهو كرة القدم النسائية والذي سيتنافس على بطولته 21 ناديا من مختلف  مدن الخرطوم بجانب اندية من الابيض وبقية المدن السودان.
 مولانا مهران ماهر مهران خطيب الثورة السودانية واحد أأمتها قد انتقد نقدا لاسعا خطوة المساح للمرأة باللعب امام اعين المشاهدين.
 جدل حول كرة القدم النسائية سيطول ويطول.
 المريخ يخوض اليوم مباراة في غاية الخطورة امام وداد المغرب في جولة الاياب من البطولة العربية
 المريخ وصل الى المغرب مبكرا ويحاول ان يحافظ على تواجده من خلال مجريات  اللعب.لا نقول ان الفريق الاحمر يستعطف المستحيل ولكننا نقول ان كرة القدم  لعبة المستحيل.
 المريخ أمام مفترق طرق وهو يلاعب فريق معروف عنه انه  يهدد الحكام ويستعطفهم من اجل الانتصارات والا لما احتسبت له ركلتي جزاء من  وحي خيال الحكم المريض الذي ادار اللقاء.
 ظلم الحكم ممثل السودان بصورة قبيحة لا تشبه الرياضة ولا اخلاقها.
 الوداد كفريق ليس في حاجة ليحصل على ركلة جزاء ولكن الحكم كان واضحا انه يريد ان ينقذ الوداد من ضرب المريخ.
 اخيرا
 كل الامنيات ان يحقق المريخ نتيجة ايجابية تدعم حظوظه في الوصول الى دور الستة عشر من البطولة العربية
 المريخ سيحقق حلم جماهيره الوفية التي ظلت تقف معه في احلك الظروف
 لا زالت بعض الصحف تعادي المريخ من اجل اعادة المخلوعين من المريخ ليحكموا المريخ مرة اخرى.
 من ورطوا المريخ في قضايا مع الفيفا لن يحكموا المريخ
 من يريدون ان يحلوا مشاكلهم عبر المريخ لا مكان لهم في المريخ بعد اليوم.
 كل من يريد ان يصنع اسمه او يملع شخصيته يجب ان تكون بعيدا او بمعزل عن المريخ الفريق الكبير الذي يشجعه نصف الشعب السوداني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إضراب الحكام في الخرطوم بسبب ظلم تعرض له زميلهم
 .
 .

  اعلن عدد من الحكام مساء أمس السبت عن عدم رضائهم الخطوة التي أقدم عليها  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بابعاد الحكم القومي المعروف الأمين الهادي من  كشوفات الترشيح للشارة للدولية.
  وقالت مصادر ان شداد أبلغ بالخطة في وقت متأخر من ليل امس من قبل بعض  أصدقائه الذين نسبوا ما حدث لسكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية عامر عثمان
  ويعرف عن الأمين الهادي أنه حكم شاب برز بصورة لافتة داخل المستطيل الأخضر  كما أنه من الرياضيين الذين لعبوا دورا مهماً في ثورة ديسمبر المجيدة حيث  سجن في عهد النظام البائد لمدة ثلاثة أشهر بسبب قيادته تظاهرات في حي  الشجرة بالخرطوم انذاك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موظفة جديدة في اتحاد الكرة تثير التساؤلات
 .
 .
 تفاجأ موظفي  اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اليوم بموظفة جديدة انضمت الي العاملين في اتحاد  كرة القدم. حيث أنشأ لها مكتب صغير جوار مكتب رئيس لجنة المُنتخبات الوطنية  الاستاذ حسن برقو وعلمت مصادر ان (مواهب) الموظفة الجديدة ليس ضمن الهيكل  الوظيفي للموظفين وإنما يدفع راتبها السيد برقو وقالت المصادر ان برقو عاني  كثيرا في الفترة الأخيرة من تسريب بعض المعلومات لذلك عمل علي تأمين مكتبه  بموظفه من أبناء عمومته الشيء الذي جعل موظفي اتحاد كرة القدم يطلقون  عليها اسم (برقويه). وكشفت تقارير ان الأمين العام عندما لاحظ ذات صباح  وجود بعض العمال يعملون علي انشاء مكتب صغير من الخشب به مكيف جوار مكتب  برقو أبلغ رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني دكتور شداد بذلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادي:الاتحاد السوداني من يتحمل حادثة التزوير في التصويت لميسي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ حصل”باج  نيوز” على تفاصيل جديدة بشأن حادثة تحويل صوت مدرب منتخب السودان الكرواتي  زدرافكو لوغارزسيتش من لاعب المنتخب المصري، ونادي ليفربول الإنجليزي محمد  صلاح إلى اللاعب الأرجنتيني”ميسي”، وذلك في حفل اختيار أفضل لاعب بالاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا”.

والكرواتي لوغارسيتش كان قد أدلى بتصريحاتٍ مؤخرًا، نشرها موقع”الفيفا”  أكّد أنّه لم يصوّت لميسي ثم فان دايك، وساديو ماني، وأنّ ما ورد بعيد عن  الحقيقة.

وفي المقابل، كشف عن أنّه صوّت للمصري محمد صلاح هدّاف فريق ليفربول  الإنجليزي، في المقام الأول، ثم ساديو ماني ثم كيليان مبابي، مقرًا أنّه  تفاجأ بما نشره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا”.

وقال قيادي رفيع باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ـ فضّل حجب اسمه ـ لـ”باج نيوز”  إنّ ما تمّ حول واقعة التصويت على جائزة اللاعب الأفضل تزوير على حد وصفه.

وتابع” المدرب الكرواتي لوغارزيتش طالب بفتح تحقيق داخلي في الاتحاد على  الواقعة التي جرت باعتبار أن ما حدث أمر غريب ومثير،وأنّ الاستمارة التي  نشرها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم على موقعه تؤكّد أنّ أمرًا ما قد حدث”.

وألمح القيادي إلى هناك شخصيات في اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني تحوم حولها  الاتهامات لما جرى بشأن الواقعة، وأنّ الأمين العام حسن أبو جبل يعدّ على  رأسها.

وأضاف” لكّن حسن أبو جبل نفى لعددٍ من أعضاء اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني علاقته بالأمر،وأنّه لم يتدّخل، وقام بواجباته فقط”.

وأقرّ القيادي لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ التلاعب الذي تمّ بشأن تصويت الكرواتي  زدرافكو لوغاريتش لا يتحمله”الفيفا”، وإنّما الاتحاد السوداني في المقام  الأوّل لجهة أنّ”الإيميل” الخاص باستقبال المراسلات وإرسال البيانات لا  يديره شخص واحد، وإنّما شخصان في سابقة غريبة هما حسن أبو جبل ومازن أبو  سن، مشيرًا إلى أنّ الأخير يطّلع على كل صغيرة وكبيرة، كما أنه يمكنه إجراء  بعض المخاطبات.

وأضاف”إنّ ما حدث ليس تضاربًا وإنّما تزوير يستوجب التحقيق والمحاسبة”.

و”الأثنين”،حاز الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي قائد برشلونة الإسباني على جائزة  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” لأفضل لاعب في العالم، متفوقا على  البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو والهولندي فيرجيل فان دايك.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبدالله ابو وائل
وداع (العربية) ليس نهاية المطاف !
.
.
[خسر المريخ من (الوداد) وودع البطولة العربية واضعا نهاية لمشاركاته الخارجية للموسم الحالي ولكن لن تتوقف مسيرة الزعيم الذي بامكانه ترتيب صفوفه وتقوية خطوطه حال تكاتف اهل المريخ وتوحدوا خلف (الزعيم)!
[وداع المريخ للبطولة العربية لن يكون نهاية المطاف بقدر ما نأمل ان يكون بداية حقيقية لإنهاء الخلافات بين (المريخاب) ليعملوا يدا واحدة من اجل نهضة الكيان!
[ حوّلوا جمعية اجازة النظام الاساسي لمنتدى يناقش مشاكل وأزمات الزعيم وكيفية معالجتها.
[استنفروا عشاق الشفق الاحمر من الذين حباهم الله بأموال كثيرة ولا تهملوا اصحاب الفكر ممّن يرسمون ملامح المستقبل المريخي.
[توقفوا عن تلك الحملة التي تستهدف قادة المجلس الحالي لأن مستقبل المريخ لا يكتمل بإقصائهم.
[تعاملوا مع بعضكم البعض بقلوب مفتوحة بعيدا عن الضغائن او الحسد الاقصاء لأن هدفكم و تطوير ناديكم الذي يحتاج لجهود الجميع.
[لسنا بصدد تحديد المسئول عن خروج الاحمر من البطولة العربية او مناقشة اسباب وداعه للبطولة الافريقية من دورها التمهيدي لكننا نأمل في عدم ابتعاد المريخاب عن عشقهم!
[من يعشق المريخ فانه لا يبتعد عنه لحظة الخسارة بقدر ما يجب ان يكون قريبا من نجومه الذين يحتاجون لمن يشجعهم ويؤازرهم ويطبطب عليهم!
[نشر الاخبار السالبة عن اللاعبين ومجلس المريخ من شأنه ان يضر بالكيان ويفيد خصومه فلماذا نعمل علي تدمير الفريق !
[عمومية اجازة النظام الاساسي يجب ان تكون مدخلا لترابط اهل المريخ وتوحدهم بدلا من العمل علي اذكاء نار الخلافات !
[المريخ يناديكم فهلا استجبتم للنداء !
مشهد أول
[من يروجون لعدم قدرة مجلس المريخ من المحافظة علي النجوم مطلقي السراح عليهم التحرك الفوري بتوفير المال الذي يكفل تمديد العقود بدلا من تأليب الجمهور علي المجلس!
[المريخ الكيان يهم كل من يعشق اللونين الاحمر والأصفر وبالتالي فان مهمة المحافظة علي الحرس القديم تبقي مسؤولية تضامنية لا تقتصر علي قادة المجلس!
[تحركوا مبكرا من اجل توفير المال يا هؤلاء!
مشهد أخير
[المريخ يحتاج لجهد كافة ابنائه لمعالجة ازماته المختلفة ولكن لابد من تصفية النفوس!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**الزلفاني لكي إف نيوز: مجلس المريخ رفض تعاقد بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني:*

حرص “كي إف نيوز” على استنطاق مدرب المريخ السابق يامن الزلفاني حول الخروج المبكر للفريق من بطولة الأندية العربية على يد الوداد المغربي وقال الزلفاني في اتصال هاتفي اجراه معه “كي إف نيوز” بمقر إقامته بالعاصمة العمانية مسقط ان حال المريخ بيزعل وأنه حزن بشدة لماحدث له كاشفا عن حبه الشديد للنادي بعد الفترة الزاهية التي قضاها معه الموسمين الماضيين واضاف قائلا: انا أحب المريخ جدا ولا له الهزيمة وسأظل احبه إلى الأبد ولكن النادي ظل يفرط في لاعبيه دون تعويضهم بآخرين في مستوياتهم وقد نفذنا مشروعا رائعا الموسم الماضي اوصلنا للمربع الذهبي للبطولة العربية وحصدنا أموالا طائلة كان يمكن استغلالها في جلب لاعبين جيدين حتى يحافظ الفريق على هيبته.

وتابع : حاولت جلب بكري المدينة لظفار العماني ولكن الإدارة رفضت رغم ان الصفقة كانت مفيدة للطرفين.

وتمنى الزلفاني في ختام حديثه ان يعود المريخ للطريق الصحيح ويسعد انصاره بتحقيق الانتصارآت.!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحسر عماد الصيني مدافع المريخ على خروج فريقه من دوري ابطال العرب على  يد الوداد المغربي بالخسارة أمامه بهدفين نظيفين في لقاء الإياب بالمغرب .

  وقال الصيني إن أداء فريقه لم يكن سيئاً في مباراة الوداد المغربي، ولكن  بعض الأخطاء تسببت في استقبال هدفين خلال شوط اللعب الثاني .
 وأشار  عماد إلى أن المريخ مرَّ بظروف صعبة للغاية، منذ الموسم الماضي بغياب عدد  من اللاعبين للإصابة ولكن ظللنا نكافح ونقاتل من أجل الفريق وجماهيره 
  وأكد الصيني أنهم كلاعبين كانوا يتمنون قيادة الأحمر إلى دور الستة عشر من كأس محمد السادس، ولكن واقع الحال كان غير ذلك.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وكيل بكري المدينة يزيح الستار عن أسباب عودة اللاعب للخرطوم
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أزاح  وكيل لاعب المريخ بكري عبد القادر ياسر هينو النقاب عن الأسباب التي أدّت  إلى عودته إلى الخرطوم، كاشفًا عن أنّ اللاعب ملتزمٌ بعقده مع ناديه الجديد  القوة الجوية، وأنّه عاد بسبب مشاكل صحية عانى منها وتمّ منحه إذنًا من  إدارة النادي.
وقال هينو في تصريحٍ مقتضب لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ بكري المدينة أخضع لفحوصاتٍ طبية أثبتّت إصابته بالملاريا.
وأضاف” بكري لم يفسخ عقده مع القوة الجوية، واللاعب سيواصل مع ناديه بعد إكمال مراحل علاجه بصورة طبيعية”.
وأردف” الصفقة اكتملت وتمّ إرسال بطاقة اللاعب وزاول نشاطه رسميًا مع الفريق”.
وكان  نادي المريخ قد جدّد عقد اللاعب بكري عبد القادر لمدة عامين قبل إعارته  لنادي القوة الجوية العراقي لعام في صفقة بلغت”140â€³ ألف دولار.




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشاهد رياضية
عبدالله ابو وائل
وداع (العربية) ليس نهاية المطاف !
.
.
[خسر المريخ من (الوداد) وودع البطولة العربية واضعا نهاية لمشاركاته الخارجية للموسم الحالي ولكن لن تتوقف مسيرة الزعيم الذي بامكانه ترتيب صفوفه وتقوية خطوطه حال تكاتف اهل المريخ وتوحدوا خلف (الزعيم)!
[وداع المريخ للبطولة العربية لن يكون نهاية المطاف بقدر ما نأمل ان يكون بداية حقيقية لإنهاء الخلافات بين (المريخاب) ليعملوا يدا واحدة من اجل نهضة الكيان!
[ حوّلوا جمعية اجازة النظام الاساسي لمنتدى يناقش مشاكل وأزمات الزعيم وكيفية معالجتها.
[استنفروا عشاق الشفق الاحمر من الذين حباهم الله بأموال كثيرة ولا تهملوا اصحاب الفكر ممّن يرسمون ملامح المستقبل المريخي.
[توقفوا عن تلك الحملة التي تستهدف قادة المجلس الحالي لأن مستقبل المريخ لا يكتمل بإقصائهم.
[تعاملوا مع بعضكم البعض بقلوب مفتوحة بعيدا عن الضغائن او الحسد الاقصاء لأن هدفكم و تطوير ناديكم الذي يحتاج لجهود الجميع.
[لسنا بصدد تحديد المسئول عن خروج الاحمر من البطولة العربية او مناقشة اسباب وداعه للبطولة الافريقية من دورها التمهيدي لكننا نأمل في عدم ابتعاد المريخاب عن عشقهم!
[من يعشق المريخ فانه لا يبتعد عنه لحظة الخسارة بقدر ما يجب ان يكون قريبا من نجومه الذين يحتاجون لمن يشجعهم ويؤازرهم ويطبطب عليهم!
[نشر الاخبار السالبة عن اللاعبين ومجلس المريخ من شأنه ان يضر بالكيان ويفيد خصومه فلماذا نعمل علي تدمير الفريق !
[عمومية اجازة النظام الاساسي يجب ان تكون مدخلا لترابط اهل المريخ وتوحدهم بدلا من العمل علي اذكاء نار الخلافات !
[المريخ يناديكم فهلا استجبتم للنداء !
مشهد أول
[من يروجون لعدم قدرة مجلس المريخ من المحافظة علي النجوم مطلقي السراح عليهم التحرك الفوري بتوفير المال الذي يكفل تمديد العقود بدلا من تأليب الجمهور علي المجلس!
[المريخ الكيان يهم كل من يعشق اللونين الاحمر والأصفر وبالتالي فان مهمة المحافظة علي الحرس القديم تبقي مسؤولية تضامنية لا تقتصر علي قادة المجلس!
[تحركوا مبكرا من اجل توفير المال يا هؤلاء!
مشهد أخير
[المريخ يحتاج لجهد كافة ابنائه لمعالجة ازماته المختلفة ولكن لابد من تصفية النفوس!



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
حتى بعد الخروج المذل من الإفريقية والعربية بسبب تقصير وتفكير هذا المجلس تريدون استمرارا له يا وائل وموسى هل فعلا انتم مريخاب فلماذا تخرص السنتكم من قول حقيقة هذا المجلس التعبان فى كل شيئ ...
حقا إللى اختشوا ماتوا يا وائل إلى متى ستكذبون على انفسكم قبل من تخاطبونهم ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأخوين السودانيين عيسى يخطفان الانظار في الملاعب الانكليزية !

 كتب : الماحي عوض الكريم - الملاعب الرياضية
  خطف النجمين السودانيين الأخوين أبوبكر و محمد عيسى الأضواء في الملاعب  الإنكليزية بتسجيلهما لهدفين مع فريقيهما بيتربورو و سكونثورب يونايتد في  مباريات السبت من دوريي الدرجة الثانية و الثالثة الانكليزين .
    و تألق ابوبكر عيسى  بعدما تمكن من انقاذ فريقه سكونثورب يونايتد من  الخسارة في اللحظات الأخيرة مسجلاً هدف التعديل  لفريقه في الدقيقة الثالثة  من الزمن الإضافي ، و هدفه الأول مع فريقه امام خصمه بليموث أرجايل في  اللقاء الذي انتهى بالتعادل بهدفين لكل .

 و واصل شقيقه محمد عيسى التألق ، إذ تمكن من تسجيل هدف من ثلاثية فريقه  في اللقاء الذي انتهى بالتعادل بثلاثة أهداف لمثلها .
  ليواصل النجم السوداني في  اعتلاء صدارة هدافي دوري الدرجة الثانية الإنكليزي بتسعة أهداف على بعد هدفين من أقرب منافسيه .
  و كان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قدم الدعوة للاعبين لتمثيل المنتخب ضمن  قائمة شملت  آخرين، و حال موافقتهما على تمثيل منتخب السودان و تم  استدعائهم بصورة رسمية من قبل مدرب المنتخب ، فأن للاعبين القدرة على إثراء  تشكيلة المنتخب السوداني في خانتي الظهير الأيمن و الهجوم  ، و تقديم  الإضافة لمنتخب صقور الجديان في المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظره بدور المجموعات  من تصفيات كاس العالم وامم افريقيا .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي اسد يوضح الحقائق حول ملف اللاعبين مطلقي السراح في المريخ

 قال عضو مجلس المريخ علي اسد ان مسؤولية خروج المريخ من البطولة العربية يتحملها الجميع ادارة ولاعبين وجهاز فني وجماهير .
 واضاف كان لابد لعشاق الاحمر من التعاضد والالتفاق حول اللاعبين موضحا ان تفاصيل كثيرة تسببت في الخسارة .
  وفي رده علي كيف لمجلس المريخ مواجهة التسجيلات القادمة في ظل الظروف  الحالية وخصوصا ان عدد من لاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح رد اسد قائلا :
 ( ما يجب ان يعلمه الجميع ان عدد اللاعبين مطلقي السراح 4 فقط هم بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن والتكت ومنجد النيل ) .
 واشار قائلا :
 ( الجميع يعلم ان بكري المدينة جدد تعاقده وان محمد عبد الرحمن تكفلت  بتسجيله رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر وتبقي فقط منجد النيل والتكت واكد ان مجلس  المريخ قادر علي ذلك) .




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزنطور راح اتضرب من الامل ويواصل نزيف النقاط داخل وخارج الأرض طيب مادام الحال فى المحلى بالسوء ده مع الكبار فى الأبطال الا بالقفاف
                        	*

----------

